# Become bigger



## sven450 (Jun 30, 2015)

Hi im sven 15years 1.88. And 68 kilos
Ik want to become bigger but what supplements do i have to use 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn LG-D855 met Tapatalk


----------



## animale66 (Jun 30, 2015)

Diet determines your size - you don't *HAVE* to use any supplements, but if you're itching to take something, I'd suggest you look into Creatine Monohydrate and Beta Alanine.


----------



## James Blunt (Dec 10, 2015)

dont try to rely on the supplement. the best suggestion is to keep fitness


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Dec 10, 2015)

Train hard and eat properly...lots of eating.


----------



## Tank12 (Dec 29, 2015)

Eat a shit ton of clean food


----------



## NutritionCoach (Feb 23, 2016)

Don't waste your money on supplements until you have a decent understanding of diet and training. The fact that you're asking this question indicates that you don't know enough yet. If you must, get a multivitamin. Save your money for when you know your stuff and have exhausted your newbie gains.


----------



## werewolf (Apr 12, 2016)

Eat sleep train - repeat.
That's it.


----------



## Texasmade (Apr 12, 2016)

Eat, food is the best supplement you can buy, and if you have money left a good whey protein assuming you are in school and dont have time to eat solid meals every 2 hours.


----------



## Jay Cutler (Sep 21, 2016)

If you teen, do not hurry to use anabolics because they can heavily damage you. So I advise you to eat more and calculate diet if you want to gain muscle mass))


----------



## Jay Cutler (Oct 6, 2016)

Really go on fitness or sports. Don't use supplements in your early ages, because you can face with problems in future!


----------



## tomhank1511 (Oct 18, 2016)

perfect body )


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Oct 28, 2016)

You're still young! Just train hard and eat right, I'm sure you'll get the results that you want!


----------

